# De Soto, MO - 200 gal sprayer with 200 ft hose Electric wind up hose reel



## Mark Bates (May 10, 2017)

Honda engine GX has 20 hrs Maruyama belt drive Ms 331 
Also has a boom spray that has a hitch mount for truck also has spray gun has ( year warranty on unit mounted on a skid 
Also can be used for lawn and tree spraying
$4800 ready for work


----------

